# [SOLVED] Logitech H800 /H600 Wireless Headset not working

## cowboy0629

Hi all I'm hoping someone can help me out I have figured it out befre and got this headset working before with Gentoo... Then by accident I mkfs.ext4 over my root and boot partition when I was trying to change my drive from a HDD to a SDD anyways make a long story short I had to redo the whole install and this time I have spend two days trying to get my headset working again 

this is my dmesg (if you see anything else in there that you know how to fix please let me know as well)

```

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 (root@acer) (gcc version 4.9.4 (Gentoo 4.9.4 p1.0, pie-0.6.4) ) #1 SMP Fri Feb 10 14:47:32 EST 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.6-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=57eec832-d4c6-4d50-aeaa-c4d0faea00b0 ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Legacy x87 FPU detected.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'eager' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009e7ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009e800-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000201fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x00000000712b1fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000712b2000-0x0000000071bb1fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000071bb2000-0x000000007657efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007657f000-0x0000000076ebefff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000076ebf000-0x0000000077fbefff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000077fbf000-0x0000000077ffefff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000077fff000-0x0000000077ffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007bc00000-0x000000007bffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000007c400000-0x000000007fffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000e3ffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fe800000-0x00000000fe80ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fea00000-0x00000000feafffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed01000-0x00000000fed01fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed03000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed08000-0x00000000fed09fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1cfff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed80000-0x00000000fedbffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffa00000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000027fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 3.0 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Acer Aspire ES1-531/Aspire ES1-531, BIOS V1.22 11/30/2016

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x280000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0FFC00000 mask FFFC00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   1 base 0FFA00000 mask FFFE00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   2 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 07C000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 07BC00000 mask FFFC00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   5 base 100000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   6 base 200000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x78000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 98000 size 24576

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02143000, 0x02143fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02144000, 0x02144fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02145000, 0x02145fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02146000, 0x02146fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02147000, 0x02147fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02148000, 0x02148fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: [mem 0x37d03000-0x37e78fff]

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000FE020 000024 (v02 ACRSYS)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x0000000077FFE120 000094 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000003      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x0000000077FF4000 00010C (v05 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000003 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x0000000077FE4000 00C183 (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000003 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x0000000077F2F000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x0000000077FFD000 000236 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MSDM 0x0000000077FFC000 000055 (v03 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000001 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 0x0000000077FFB000 000032 (v02 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x0000000077FFA000 000042 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000077FF5000 0041CE (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00001000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x0000000077FF3000 000084 (v03 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000003 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x0000000077FF2000 00003C (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000003 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000077FE3000 000763 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000077FE2000 000290 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000077FE1000 00017A (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00003000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000077FE0000 000432 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00001000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TPM2 0x0000000077FDF000 000034 (v03 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000000 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x0000000077FF1000 000044 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 00000002 1025 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000027fffffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x27fff4000-0x27fff7fff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x00000000ffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000027fffffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000009dfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x00000000712b1fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000071bb2000-0x000000007657efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000077fff000-0x0000000077ffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000027fffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000027fffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 2054685

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 21 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 7466 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 477824 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 24576 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1572864 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics memory at 0x000000007c800000-0x000000007e7fffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-114

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009efff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x712b2000-0x71bb1fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7657f000-0x76ebefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x76ebf000-0x77fbefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x77fbf000-0x77ffefff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x78000000-0x7bbfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7bc00000-0x7bffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7c000000-0x7c3fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x7c400000-0x7fffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe4000000-0xfe7fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfe810000-0xfe9fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfeb00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfed00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfed01fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed02000-0xfed02fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed03000-0xfed03fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed07fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed09fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed0a000-0xfed1bfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1cfff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1d000-0xfed7ffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfedbffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfedc0000-0xfedfffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xff9fffff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xffa00000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:5 nr_cpumask_bits:5 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 34 pages/cpu @ffff88027fc00000 s101656 r8192 d29416 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s101656 r8192 d29416 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2022558

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.6-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=57eec832-d4c6-4d50-aeaa-c4d0faea00b0 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 8003828K/8218740K available (9264K kernel code, 1323K rwdata, 2940K rodata, 1168K init, 804K bss, 214912K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]  Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000]  RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=5 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:1024 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 1600.000 MHz processor

[    0.000028] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3200.00 BogoMIPS (lpj=1600000)

[    0.000353] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000521] ACPI: Core revision 20160831

[    0.016680] ACPI: 6 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.016970] Security Framework initialized

[    0.017133] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.017301] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.018053] Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.022390] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.024453] Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.024640] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.025351] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.025517] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.025680] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.025870] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.026043] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.026213] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.026380] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.026544] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 48, 2MB 0, 4MB 0

[    0.026706] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 256, 2MB 16, 4MB 16, 1GB 0

[    0.027360] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 32K (ffffffff82070000 - ffffffff82078000)

[    0.027958] smpboot: Max logical packages: 1

[    0.030056] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.040249] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.040254] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU  N3700  @ 1.60GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x4c, stepping: 0x3)

[    0.040718] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, 8-deep LBR, Silvermont events, 8-deep LBR, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.041416] ... version:                3

[    0.041578] ... bit width:              40

[    0.043472] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.043633] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.043795] ... max period:             0000007fffffffff

[    0.043956] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.044116] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.045094] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.045261] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1 #2 #3

[    0.232033] x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs

[    0.232352] smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (12819.37 BogoMIPS)

[    0.234485] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.235051] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x76ebf000-0x77fbefff] (17825792 bytes)

[    0.235920] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.236017] kworker/u8:0 (30) used greatest stack depth: 14128 bytes left

[    0.236448] RTC time:  1:39:08, date: 02/11/17

[    0.236794] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.243241] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.243485] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.243778] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.244033] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.244209] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.248962] kworker/u8:3 (244) used greatest stack depth: 13976 bytes left

[    0.255808] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.256546] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.256709] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.256869] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.257031] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.263601] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RAM_] (ffff8802774b49d8) [EmbeddedControl] (20160831/evregion-166)

[    0.264002] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20160831/exfldio-299)

[    0.264400] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC0._REG] (Node ffff8802774b53e8), AE_NOT_EXIST (20160831/psparse-543)

[    0.265033] ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RAM_] (ffff8802774b49d8) [EmbeddedControl] (20160831/evregion-166)

[    0.265434] ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20160831/exfldio-299)

[    0.265826] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC0._REG] (Node ffff8802774b53e8), AE_NOT_EXIST (20160831/psparse-543)

[    0.269519] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.269831] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8802767E2000 00054D (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.270654] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.270962] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880275C4DC00 0003A5 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20130117)

[    0.272195] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.272512] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880275C55600 00015F (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.273279] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.273592] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880276727F00 00008D (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.276028] ACPI : EC: EC started

[    0.310828] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as first EC

[    0.310995] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x16, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.311245] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions

[    0.311493] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.311696] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.311864] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.312104] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.315106] ACPI: Power Resource [USBC] (on)

[    0.322917] ACPI: Power Resource [CLK0] (on)

[    0.323389] ACPI: Power Resource [CLK0] (on)

[    0.323644] ACPI: Power Resource [CLK1] (on)

[    0.329425] ACPI: Power Resource [ID3C] (off)

[    0.344638] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.345880] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.346063] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    0.346402] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM

[    0.346590] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] only partially covers this bridge

[    0.347135] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.347301] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.347467] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x006f window]

[    0.347632] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0078-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.347797] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.347963] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.348219] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.348470] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.348720] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.348970] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff window]

[    0.349225] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    0.349401] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:2280] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.349675] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:22b1] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.349700] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90000000-0x90ffffff 64bit]

[    0.349713] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.349724] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x2000-0x203f]

[    0.349978] pci 0000:00:13.0: [8086:22a3] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.350041] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x2060-0x207f]

[    0.350054] pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 0x24: [mem 0x9141c000-0x9141c7ff]

[    0.350120] pci 0000:00:13.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.350321] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:22b5] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.350354] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x91400000-0x9140ffff 64bit]

[    0.350456] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.350599] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.350856] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:2298] type 00 class 0x108000

[    0.350880] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x91300000-0x913fffff]

[    0.350893] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0x91200000-0x912fffff]

[    0.350990] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot

[    0.351256] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:2284] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.351288] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x91410000-0x91413fff 64bit]

[    0.351398] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351520] pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.351767] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:22c8] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.351880] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.351994] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.352247] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:22ca] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.352358] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.352473] pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.352732] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:229c] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.353037] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:2292] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.353091] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0x91418000-0x9141801f]

[    0.353207] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0x2040-0x205f]

[    0.353635] pci 0000:01:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.353664] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [io  0x1000-0x10ff]

[    0.353703] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0x91104000-0x91104fff 64bit]

[    0.353727] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x20: [mem 0x91100000-0x91103fff 64bit]

[    0.353864] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.353867] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.353936] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.357291] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.357460] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.357466] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x91100000-0x911fffff]

[    0.357573] pci 0000:02:00.0: [168c:0036] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.357608] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x91000000-0x9107ffff 64bit]

[    0.357681] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x30: [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]

[    0.357781] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.357784] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.357849] pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    0.361302] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.361473] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x91000000-0x910fffff]

[    0.363854] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7

[    0.364993] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.366054] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.367115] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.368175] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.369235] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *7

[    0.370364] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    0.371424] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.374006] ACPI: Enabled 5 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    0.374444] ACPI : EC: event unblocked

[    0.374639] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: GPE=0x16, EC_CMD/EC_SC=0x66, EC_DATA=0x62

[    0.374925] ACPI: \_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_: Used as boot DSDT EC to handle transactions and events

[    0.375521] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    0.375687] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.375949] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.376109] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    0.376409] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.376668] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.376754] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    0.376984] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.377177] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.377377] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.377588] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[    0.377768] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.377958] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    0.378121] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    0.378382] PTP clock support registered

[    0.378750] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    0.378970] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.381792] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.381857] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x0009ffff]

[    0.381860] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x712b2000-0x73ffffff]

[    0.381862] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7657f000-0x77ffffff]

[    0.382290] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.382452] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.382612] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.382797] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.383134] clocksource: Switched to clocksource refined-jiffies

[    0.398014] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    0.398214] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.402829] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.403156] system 00:00: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.403324] system 00:00: [io  0x0500-0x05fe] has been reserved

[    0.403490] system 00:00: [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff] has been reserved[    0.403673] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.403935] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.404101] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN1b6f SYN1b00 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.406413] system 00:03: [mem 0x9141d000-0x9141dfff] has been reserved

[    0.406582] system 00:03: [mem 0x9141b000-0x9141bfff] has been reserved

[    0.406756] system 00:03: [mem 0x91419000-0x91419fff] has been reserved

[    0.406926] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.407095] system 00:04: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.407264] system 00:04: [mem 0xfea00000-0xfeafffff] has been reserved

[    0.407430] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfed01fff] has been reserved

[    0.407595] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed03000-0xfed03fff] has been reserved

[    0.407769] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed06000-0xfed06fff] has been reserved

[    0.407935] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed09fff] has been reserved

[    0.408101] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed80000-0xfedbffff] could not be reserved

[    0.408267] system 00:04: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1cfff] has been reserved

[    0.408433] system 00:04: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.408602] system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.408897] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.409204] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 6 devices

[    0.413942] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    0.414219] clocksource: Switched to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.414389] pci 0000:02:00.0: can't claim BAR 6 [mem 0xffff0000-0xffffffff pref]: no compatible bridge window

[    0.414671] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.414868] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.415039] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x91100000-0x911fffff]

[    0.415244] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x91080000-0x9108ffff pref]

[    0.415497] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.415666] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x91000000-0x910fffff]

[    0.415841] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.415844] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0000-0x006f window]

[    0.415847] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x0078-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.415850] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.415853] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.415855] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.415858] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.415861] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x80000000-0xdfffffff window]

[    0.415864] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0xfe800000-0xfe80ffff window]

[    0.415867] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

[    0.415869] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0x91100000-0x911fffff]

[    0.415872] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0x91000000-0x910fffff]

[    0.416076] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.416619] TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.417159] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.417724] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

[    0.417989] UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.418272] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.418598] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.419006] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    0.419171] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.419366] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.421298] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.421485] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM at [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff]

[    0.423659] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.423771] Unpacking initramfs...

[    0.716442] Freeing initrd memory: 1496K (ffff880037d03000 - ffff880037e79000)

[    0.716702] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.716868] software IO TLB [mem 0x7257f000-0x7657f000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff88007257f000-ffff88007657efff]

[    0.718096] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.718849] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    0.719052] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    0.719257] audit: type=2000 audit(1486777148.712:1): initialized

[    0.720104] workingset: timestamp_bits=56 max_order=21 bucket_order=0

[    0.725097] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    0.725311] Key type id_resolver registered

[    0.725473] Key type id_legacy registered

[    0.725648] ntfs: driver 2.1.32 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.726008] fuse init (API version 7.26)

[    0.726590] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.729127] jitterentropy: Initialization failed with host not compliant with requirements: 2

[    0.729583] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 250)

[    0.729841] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.730002] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.730173] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.731067] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    1.005415] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    1.006487] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    1.006741] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.007020] intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x33000020

[    1.007022] intel_idle: v0.4.1 model 0x4C

[    1.007371] intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff

[    1.007569] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    1.007950] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    1.008279] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    1.008520] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    1.008777] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    1.009020] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    1.009309] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.015194] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    1.015406] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (43 C)

[    1.015646] [drm] Initialized

[    1.017380] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    1.017582] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    1.017585] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    1.020293] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    1.020884] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    1.020895] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.035236] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    1.154265] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    1.154758] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    1.154818] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20160919 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    1.158636] loop: module loaded

[    1.158844] ahci 0000:00:13.0: version 3.0

[    1.159193] ahci 0000:00:13.0: AHCI 0001.0301 32 slots 2 ports 6 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

[    1.159238] ahci 0000:00:13.0: flags: 64bit ncq led clo only pio slum part deso sadm apst

[    1.159838] scsi host0: ahci

[    1.160083] scsi host1: ahci

[    1.160190] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x9141c000 port 0x9141c100 irq 116

[    1.160228] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0x9141c000 port 0x9141c180 irq 116

[    1.160572] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.160583] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.160621] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.160634] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    1.160665] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.160967] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.161055] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.162248] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x01509810

[    1.162271] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.162441] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.162452] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.162464] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.162472] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 xhci-hcd

[    1.162480] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    1.162733] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.162766] hub 1-0:1.0: 7 ports detected

[    1.165121] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.165244] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.165347] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    1.165359] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.165372] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    1.165380] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 xhci-hcd

[    1.165389] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    1.165654] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.165688] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.166643] usb: port power management may be unreliable

[    1.167825] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.167856] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-realtek

[    1.167936] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.171112] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.171129] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.171390] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.171777] rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.172024] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.172068] rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    1.172462] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    1.177967] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.35.0-ioctl (2016-06-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.177990] intel_pstate: Intel P-state driver initializing

[    1.178338] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    1.178784] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.178816] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.181471] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.182568] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (65536 buckets, 262144 max)

[    1.182950] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.183523] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.183823] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.184781] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.186697] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.187066] sit: IPv6, IPv4 and MPLS over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.188081] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.188343] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    1.189428] microcode: sig=0x406c3, pf=0x1, revision=0x362

[    1.189498] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    1.189734] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.190127]   Magic number: 5:37:660

[    1.190301] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.190307] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.190434] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    1.190435] ALSA device list:

[    1.190441]   No soundcards found.

[    1.191315] random: fast init done

[    1.192844] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.251923] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff81a8a580)

[    1.253542] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    1.279530] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC255: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    1.279533] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.279535] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    1.279536] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    1.279537] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    1.279539] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x1b

[    1.325531] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7

[    1.325849] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8

[    1.466695] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.466750] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    1.484529] ata1.00: ATA-8: KINGSTON SHFS37A240G, 60AABBF0, max UDMA/133

[    1.484541] ata1.00: 468862128 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.491863] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.585510] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.765515] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1599.948 MHz

[    1.765546] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x170ff3c37d3, max_idle_ns: 440795211487 ns

[    1.814008] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a29

[    1.814021] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.814031] usb 1-2: Product: Logitech Wireless Headset

[    1.814040] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    1.814047] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 88C62634E4E6

[    1.831889] input: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.0001/input/input9

[    1.885027] hid-generic 0003:046D:0A29.0001: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset] on usb-0000:00:14.0-2/input3

[    2.041738] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    2.143955] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried max coordinates: x [..5658], y [..4650]

[    2.177503] psmouse serio1: synaptics: queried min coordinates: x [1344..], y [1270..]

[    2.228680] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=57b3

[    2.228694] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

[    2.228703] usb 1-3: Product: VGA Webcam

[    2.228712] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: NC2141102N5340C189LM21

[    2.228719] usb 1-3: SerialNumber: 200901010001

[    2.242261] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 8.2, id: 0x1e2a1, caps: 0xf00223/0x840300/0x12e800/0x0, board id: 2970, fw id: 1908685

[    2.283054] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

[    2.389483] usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    2.505708] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    2.543526] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    2.552328] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      KINGSTON SHFS37A BBF0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.565486] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0608

[    2.571418] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    2.575082] usb 1-5: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    2.580307] hub 1-5:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.584362] hub 1-5:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.592446] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 468862128 512-byte logical blocks: (240 GB/224 GiB)

[    2.592657] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.597541] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.600238] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.600278] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.610499]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.614769] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.622214] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1168K (ffffffff81f4c000 - ffffffff82070000)

[    2.629694] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 14336k

[    2.633392] Freeing unused kernel memory: 956K (ffff880001911000 - ffff880001a00000)

[    2.641534] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1156K (ffff880001cdf000 - ffff880001e00000)

[    2.773686] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.862309] usb 1-5.1: new full-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    2.941199] usb 1-5.1: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=300b

[    2.941206] usb 1-5.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    3.009221] usb 1-5.2: new full-speed USB device number 6 using xhci_hcd

[    3.090054] usb 1-5.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b

[    3.090062] usb 1-5.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.090067] usb 1-5.2: Product: USB Receiver

[    3.090070] usb 1-5.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    3.162304] usb 1-5.4: new high-speed USB device number 7 using xhci_hcd

[    3.238949] usb 1-5.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0129

[    3.238956] usb 1-5.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.238961] usb 1-5.4: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    3.238966] usb 1-5.4: Manufacturer: Generic

[    3.238969] usb 1-5.4: SerialNumber: 20100201396000000

[    4.046366] logitech-djreceiver 0003:046D:C52B.0004: hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:14.0-5.2/input2

[    4.151171] modprobe (2161) used greatest stack depth: 13440 bytes left

[    4.494234] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    4.494254] r8169 0000:01:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    4.498701] r8169 0000:01:00.0 eth0: RTL8168h/8111h at 0xffffc90000cbd000, 30:65:ec:91:83:f0, XID 14100800 IRQ 119

[    4.498707] r8169 0000:01:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    4.963227] EXT4-fs (sda4): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    4.986556] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    5.204854] init-early.sh (2576) used greatest stack depth: 12912 bytes left

[    8.145428] wmi: Mapper loaded

[    8.179725] r8169 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: renamed from eth0

[    8.180624] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtsx_usb

[    8.182116] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device VGA Webcam (0bda:57b3)

[    8.184731] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[    8.184764] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    8.184766] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    8.184774] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    8.184778] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    8.184788] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    8.187646] input: Logitech M570 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0004/0003:046D:1028.0005/input/input10

[    8.188401] uvcvideo 1-3:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!

[    8.188411] uvcvideo 1-3:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 7 was not initialized!

[    8.188413] uvcvideo 1-3:1.0: Entity type for entity Processing 2 was not initialized!

[    8.188416] uvcvideo 1-3:1.0: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized!

[    8.188558] input: VGA Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/input/input11

[    8.191310] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:1028.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech M570] on usb-0000:00:14.0-5.2:1

[    8.191821] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    8.191823] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[    8.191868] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    8.195305] input: Logitech M510 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0004/0003:046D:4051.0006/input/input12

[    8.195511] logitech-hidpp-device 0003:046D:4051.0006: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech M510] on usb-0000:00:14.0-5.2:2

[    8.197575] ath: phy0: WB335 2-ANT card detected

[    8.197578] ath: phy0: Set BT/WLAN RX diversity capability

[    8.203500] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k

[    8.209826] ath: phy0: Enable LNA combining

[    8.211418] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x42

[    8.211423] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x65

[    8.211424] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

[    8.211427] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

[    8.211427] ath: Regpair used: 0x65

[    8.214562] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel_ht'

[    8.215207] ieee80211 phy0: Atheros AR9565 Rev:1 mem=0xffffc90003880000, irq=17

[    8.236778] acer_wmi: Acer Laptop ACPI-WMI Extras

[    8.236797] acer_wmi: Function bitmap for Communication Button: 0x801

[    8.239533] acer_wmi: Enabling Launch Manager failed: 0xe4 - 0x0

[    8.239641] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input13

[    8.240483] input: Acer BMA150 accelerometer as /devices/virtual/input/input14

[    8.250872] ath9k 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[    8.279376] systemd-udevd (2998) used greatest stack depth: 11992 bytes left

[    8.342138] usb 1-5.1: USB disconnect, device number 5

[    8.521361] usb 1-5.1: new full-speed USB device number 8 using xhci_hcd

[    8.603946] usb 1-5.1: New USB device found, idVendor=04ca, idProduct=300b

[    8.604003] usb 1-5.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    9.039395] EXT4-fs (sda4): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    9.294775] Adding 33554428k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:33554428k SS

[   11.446739] r8169 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: link down

[   11.446828] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp1s0: link is not ready

[   11.462924] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp2s0: link is not ready

[   12.036523] wlp2s0: authenticate with ce:79:4a:0e:94:29

[   12.052199] wlp2s0: send auth to ce:79:4a:0e:94:29 (try 1/3)

[   12.054360] wlp2s0: authenticated

[   12.055179] wlp2s0: associate with ce:79:4a:0e:94:29 (try 1/3)

[   12.060149] wlp2s0: RX AssocResp from ce:79:4a:0e:94:29 (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)

[   12.060291] wlp2s0: associated

[   12.060343] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp2s0: link becomes ready

[   28.073237] random: crng init done

[  545.203130] usb 1-2: USB disconnect, device number 2

[  546.839642] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 9 using xhci_hcd

[  547.318386] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a29

[  547.318404] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  547.318413] usb 1-1: Product: Logitech Wireless Headset

[  547.318422] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[  547.318430] usb 1-1: SerialNumber: 88C62634E4E6

[  547.340075] input: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.0007/input/input15

[  547.392629] hid-generic 0003:046D:0A29.0007: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input3

```

Last edited by cowboy0629 on Sat Feb 11, 2017 3:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cowboy0629

this is my Xorg Log for some reason evdev is setting the headset up as a keyboard (I have tried moving dongle to other usb ports this fix did not work for me)

```

[    23.854]

X.Org X Server 1.18.4

Release Date: 2016-07-19

[    23.854] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    23.854] Build Operating System: Linux 4.9.8-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    23.854] Current Operating System: Linux acer 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Feb 10 14:47:32 EST 2017 x86_64

[    23.854] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.9.6-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=57eec832-d4c6-4d50-aeaa-c4d0faea00b0 ro

[    23.855] Build Date: 06 February 2017  07:24:15PM

[    23.855]

[    23.855] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    23.855]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    23.855] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    23.856] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 10 20:39:32 2017

[    23.863] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    23.863] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    23.865] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    23.865] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    23.865] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    23.865] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    23.865] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[    23.865] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    23.865] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    23.865] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    23.865] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    23.871] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    23.871] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    23.871] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    23.871] (II) Loader magic: 0x812c80

[    23.871] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    23.872]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    23.908]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917

[    23.908]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    23.908]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    23.908] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    23.909] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    23.910] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.910]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.18.4

[    23.910]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    23.910]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0

[    23.910] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    23.913] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    23.913] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    23.913] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    23.913] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    23.913] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    23.913] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    23.913] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    23.913] (II) Unloading vesa

[    23.913] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    23.913] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:

        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,

        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,

        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43

[    23.914] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics: 2000-6000

[    23.914] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics: 5100, 6100

[    23.914] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics: 5200, 6200, P6300

[    23.914] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    23.914] (--) using VT number 7

[    23.925] (II) intel(0): Using Kernel Mode Setting driver: i915, version 1.6.0 20160919

[    23.927] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    23.928] (--) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics

[    23.928] (--) intel(0): CPU: x86-64, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, sse4.2; using a maximum of 4 threads

[    23.928] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    23.928] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    23.928] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    23.928] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    23.930] (II) intel(0): Output eDP1 has no monitor section

[    23.938] (--) intel(0): Found backlight control interface intel_backlight (type 'raw') for output eDP1

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Enabled output eDP1

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP1

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Output DP2 has no monitor section

[    23.938] (II) intel(0): Enabled output DP2

[    23.939] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI2 has no monitor section

[    23.939] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI2

[    23.939] (--) intel(0): Using a maximum size of 256x256 for hardware cursors

[    23.939] (II) intel(0): Output VIRTUAL1 has no monitor section

[    23.939] (II) intel(0): Enabled output VIRTUAL1

[    23.939] (--) intel(0): Output eDP1 using initial mode 1366x768 on pipe 1

[    23.939] (==) intel(0): TearFree disabled

[    23.939] (==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    23.939] (II) Loading sub module "dri3"

[    23.939] (II) LoadModule: "dri3"

[    23.939] (II) Module "dri3" already built-in

[    23.939] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    23.939] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    23.940] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    23.940] (II) Loading sub module "present"

[    23.940] (II) LoadModule: "present"

[    23.940] (II) Module "present" already built-in

[    23.940] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    23.940] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    23.940] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    23.944] (II) intel(0): SNA initialized with Cherryview (gen8) backend

[    23.944] (==) intel(0): Backing store enabled

[    23.944] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    23.945] (II) intel(0): HW Cursor enabled

[    23.945] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    23.945] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    23.946] (==) intel(0): Display hotplug detection enabled

[    23.946] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    23.946] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[    23.946] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: va_gl

[    23.946] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 DRI3 enabled

[    23.946] (II) intel(0): hardware support for Present enabled

[    23.946] (--) RandR disabled

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es{,2}_profile

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness

[    23.988] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i965

[    23.988] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    23.993] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 1, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[    24.000] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[    24.209] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    24.209] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.209] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    24.209] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    24.214] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.214]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.10.5

[    24.214]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.214]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    24.214] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    24.214] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    24.214] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    24.214] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    24.214] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    24.214] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.214] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[    24.214] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    24.214] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.215] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    24.215] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.215] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    24.215] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    24.215] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    24.215] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    24.216] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    24.216] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.216] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[    24.216] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    24.216] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.217] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    24.217] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.217] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.217] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    24.217] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.217] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Sleep Button'

[    24.217] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    24.217] (**) evdev: Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    24.217] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x3

[    24.217] (--) evdev: Sleep Button: Found keys

[    24.217] (II) evdev: Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.217] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1/event1"

[    24.217] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[    24.217] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.219] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset (/dev/input/event7)

[    24.219] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.219] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset'

[    24.219] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: always reports core events

[    24.219] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    24.220] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xa29

[    24.220] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute axes

[    24.220] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute multitouch axes

[    24.220] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: No buttons found, faking one.

[    24.220] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Fake MT device detected

[    24.220] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found keys

[    24.220] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    24.220] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as mouse

[    24.220] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.220] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    24.220] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    24.220] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.0001/input/input9/event7"

[    24.220] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    24.220] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    24.220] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.220] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: initialized for absolute axes.

[    24.221] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.221] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    24.221] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.221] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.222] (II) config/udev: Adding input device VGA Webcam (/dev/input/event10)

[    24.222] (**) VGA Webcam: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.222] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'VGA Webcam'

[    24.222] (**) VGA Webcam: always reports core events

[    24.222] (**) evdev: VGA Webcam: Device: "/dev/input/event10"

[    24.222] (--) evdev: VGA Webcam: Vendor 0xbda Product 0x57b3

[    24.222] (--) evdev: VGA Webcam: Found keys

[    24.222] (II) evdev: VGA Webcam: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.222] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-3/1-3:1.0/input/input11/event10"

[    24.222] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "VGA Webcam" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    24.222] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.224] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech M570 (/dev/input/event9)

[    24.224] (**) Logitech M570: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    24.224] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech M570'

[    24.224] (**) Logitech M570: always reports core events

[    24.224] (**) evdev: Logitech M570: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[    24.224] (--) evdev: Logitech M570: Vendor 0x46d Product 0x1028

[    24.224] (--) evdev: Logitech M570: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    24.224] (--) evdev: Logitech M570: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    24.224] (--) evdev: Logitech M570: Found relative axes

[    24.224] (--) evdev: Logitech M570: Found x and y relative axes

[    24.224] (II) evdev: Logitech M570: Configuring as mouse

[    24.224] (II) evdev: Logitech M570: Adding scrollwheel support

[    24.224] (**) evdev: Logitech M570: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    24.224] (**) evdev: Logitech M570: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    24.224] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0004/0003:046D:1028.0005/input/input10$

[    24.224] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech M570" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    24.224] (II) evdev: Logitech M570: initialized for relative axes.

[    24.225] (**) Logitech M570: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.225] (**) Logitech M570: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    24.225] (**) Logitech M570: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.225] (**) Logitech M570: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.226] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech M570 (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    24.226] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.226] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.227] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech M510 (/dev/input/event11)

[    24.227] (**) Logitech M510: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    24.227] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech M510'

[    24.227] (**) Logitech M510: always reports core events

[    24.227] (**) evdev: Logitech M510: Device: "/dev/input/event11"

[    24.227] (--) evdev: Logitech M510: Vendor 0x46d Product 0x4051

[    24.227] (--) evdev: Logitech M510: Found 20 mouse buttons

[    24.227] (--) evdev: Logitech M510: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    24.227] (--) evdev: Logitech M510: Found relative axes

[    24.227] (--) evdev: Logitech M510: Found x and y relative axes

[    24.227] (II) evdev: Logitech M510: Configuring as mouse

[    24.227] (II) evdev: Logitech M510: Adding scrollwheel support

[    24.227] (**) evdev: Logitech M510: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    24.227] (**) evdev: Logitech M510: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    24.227] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5.2/1-5.2:1.2/0003:046D:C52B.0004/0003:046D:4051.0006/input/input12$

[    24.227] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech M510" (type: MOUSE, id 12)

[    24.227] (II) evdev: Logitech M510: initialized for relative axes.

[    24.228] (**) Logitech M510: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.228] (**) Logitech M510: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    24.228] (**) Logitech M510: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.228] (**) Logitech M510: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.229] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech M510 (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    24.229] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.229] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.229] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Headphone (/dev/input/event5)

[    24.229] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.229] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.230] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event6)

[    24.230] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.230] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.230] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    24.230] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.230] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    24.230] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    24.230] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    24.231] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    24.231] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    24.231] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.231] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    24.231] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 13)

[    24.231] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.232] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event8)

[    24.232] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    24.232] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    24.232] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    24.232] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    24.232] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    24.233] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    24.233]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.8.3

[    24.233]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    24.233]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1

[    24.233] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    24.233] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.233] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[    24.268] (II) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: found clickpad property

[    24.269] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1344 - 5658 (res 0)

[    24.269] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1270 - 4650 (res 0)

[    24.269] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    24.269] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    24.269] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left double triple

[    24.269] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    24.270] (**) Option "SoftButtonAreas" "50% 0 82% 0 0 0 0 0"

[    24.270] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    24.270] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    24.284] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6/event8"

[    24.284] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 14)

[    24.285] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    24.285] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    24.285] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.036

[    24.286] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    24.287] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    24.287] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    24.287] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    24.287] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    24.289] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    24.289] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    24.293] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer WMI hotkeys (/dev/input/event12)

[    24.293] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    24.293] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Acer WMI hotkeys'

[    24.293] (**) Acer WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

[    24.293] (**) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

[    24.293] (--) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Vendor 0 Product 0

[    24.294] (--) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Found keys

[    24.294] (II) evdev: Acer WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard

[    24.294] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/virtual/input/input13/event12"

[    24.294] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Acer WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 15)

[    24.294] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    24.296] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Acer BMA150 accelerometer (/dev/input/event13)

[    24.296] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    24.296] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    24.774] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 1110

[    24.774] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    24.774] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   76.32  1366 1414 1446 1610  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[    24.898] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768@60.0 on eDP1 using pipe 0, position (0, 0), rotation normal, reflection none

[   545.222] (II) config/udev: removing device Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset

[   545.226] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Close

[   545.226] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   547.444] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset (/dev/input/event7)

[   547.444] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   547.444] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset'

[   547.444] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: always reports core events

[   547.444] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[   547.444] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xa29

[   547.444] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute axes

[   547.444] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute multitouch axes

[   547.444] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: No buttons found, faking one.

[   547.445] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Fake MT device detected

[   547.445] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found keys

[   547.445] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[   547.445] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as mouse

[   547.445] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as keyboard

[   547.445] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   547.445] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   547.445] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.0007/input/input15/event7"

[   547.445] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[   547.445] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   547.445] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: initialized for absolute axes.

[   547.446] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   547.446] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   547.446] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   547.446] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

```

lsusb

```

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04ca:300b Lite-On Technology Corp.

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:57b3 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 001 Device 009: ID 046d:0a29 Logitech, Inc. H600 [Wireless Headset]

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I have tried

Different USB ports

Updating evdev

Thanks in advance 

 Mike Dennison

----------

## cowboy0629

Ok.. I finally figured solved the problem with my headset... I am posting it because there is nothing really on it .. so the issues is really easy and involves a kernel rebuild...

--> Device drivers 

---> Sound 

-------> Advanced Linux sound Architecture 

------------> USB Devices

------------------> USB Audio/MIDI driver.

This will allow the unit to configure properly using the dongle that comes with it (MIC & Headset working)

Still don't understand why it is listing as the H600 in lsusb but it works

thanks- all

----------

## ashija

 *cowboy0629 wrote:*   

> Ok.. I finally figured solved the problem with my headset... I am posting it because there is nothing really on it .. so the issues is really easy and involves a kernel rebuild...
> 
> --> Device drivers 
> 
> ---> Sound 
> ...

 

thanks for the solution

----------

## Princess Nell

I have one of those at work and brought it home the other day to try and get it to work. No luck whatsoever. I have CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO, and alsamixer allows me to select it and play with the settings, but sound continues to play on the builtin speakers, and nothing on the headset.

What other settings are required?

I didn't even try the bluetooth connection as that seems to be a lost cause with ALSA.

----------

## cowboy0629

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

> I have one of those at work and brought it home the other day to try and get it to work. No luck whatsoever. I have CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO, and alsamixer allows me to select it and play with the settings, but sound continues to play on the builtin speakers, and nothing on the headset.
> 
> What other settings are required?
> 
> I didn't even try the bluetooth connection as that seems to be a lost cause with ALSA.

 

The only other thing that I can think of that might also be working with this would be 

 → Device Drivers → HID support → Special HID drivers

<*> Logitech devices

<M>   Logitech Unifying receivers full support

{M}   Logitech HID++ devices support

also check your lsusb to when the headset is on and conneted to dongle make sure it is there..

and xorg.log to see if it is actually connecting as a headset and not a mouse or keyboard

please let me know if this helps... make sure the green light is not flashing on the headset as well if this has happened you will have to download the windows software off of logitech website and repair it with the blue dongle.. I had mine forget the dongle once and so far I have had no luck getting it to work with bluetooth on linux with alsa or pulse

dmesg should read this when the dongle for headset is plugged in

```

[26339.758869] usb 1-2: new full-speed USB device number 10 using xhci_hcd

[26340.188545] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=0a29

[26340.188551] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[26340.188555] usb 1-2: Product: Logitech Wireless Headset

[26340.188559] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[26340.188561] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 88C62634E4E6

[26340.287244] input: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.000C/input/input17

[26340.339384] hid-generic 0003:046D:0A29.000C: input,hiddev0,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset] on usb-0000:00:14.0-2/input3

```

----------

## Princess Nell

Ok, I did not have those special hid drivers. Rebuilt the kernel with those enabled.

dmesg looks good, there's no change in what it reports, same as yours. X however, is a different matter. Is a particular X config required? The headset is still treated with "evdev keyboard catchall",

```

[   821.997] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset (/dev/input/event16)

[   821.997] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   821.997] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[   821.997] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset'

[   821.997] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: always reports core events

[   821.997] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Device: "/dev/input/event16"

[   821.997] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xa29

[   821.997] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute axes

[   821.997] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute multitouch axes

[   821.997] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: No buttons found, faking one.

[   821.997] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Fake MT device detected

[   821.997] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found keys

[   821.997] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[   821.997] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as mouse

[   821.997] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as keyboard

[   821.998] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[   821.998] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[   821.998] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.0002/input/input18/event16"

[   821.998] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset" (type: KEYBOARD, id 14)

[   821.998] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   821.998] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "gb"

```

and then I get this:

```

[   821.998] (EE) BUG: triggered 'if (axnum >= dev->valuator->numAxes)'

[   821.998] (EE) BUG: /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4/work/xorg-server-1.18.4/Xi/exevents.c:2103 in InitValuatorAxisStruct()

[   821.998] (EE) 

[   821.998] (EE) Backtrace:

[   821.998] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x56) [0x589656]

[   821.998] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (InitValuatorAxisStruct+0x67) [0x51b867]

[   821.998] (EE) 2: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fe1f2f2d000+0x53c5) [0x7fe1f2f323c5]

[   821.998] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fe1f2f2d000+0x58af) [0x7fe1f2f328af]

[   821.998] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so (0x7fe1f2f2d000+0x7653) [0x7fe1f2f34653]

[   821.998] (EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (ActivateDevice+0x4a) [0x42a56a]

[   821.998] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x832f9) [0x4832f9]

[   821.998] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x9522b) [0x49522b]

[   821.998] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x955e8) [0x4955e8]

[   821.998] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (WakeupHandler+0x6b) [0x43a1bb]

[   821.998] (EE) 10: /usr/bin/X (WaitForSomething+0x1dd) [0x58677d]

[   821.998] (EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x353ae) [0x4353ae]

[   821.998] (EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x39603) [0x439603]

[   821.998] (EE) 13: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf0) [0x7fe1f8868790]

[   821.998] (EE) 14: /usr/bin/X (_start+0x29) [0x423919]

[   821.998] (EE) 

[   821.998] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: initialized for absolute axes.

[   821.999] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   821.999] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[   821.999] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   821.999] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

```

There is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89473, and they say the fix is in evdev-2.10.0. I have xf86-input-evdev 2.10.2 installed, Xorg erver 1.18.4.

```

~ # evemu-describe /dev/input/event16

# EVEMU 1.3

# Kernel: 4.9.6-aufs

# DMI: dmi:bvnLENOVO:bvrG4ETA5WW(2.65):bd09/10/2015:svnLENOVO:pn2429L95:pvrThinkPadT530:rvnLENOVO:rn2429L95:rvrNotDefined:cvnLENOVO:ct10:cvrNotAvailable:

# Input device name: "Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset"

# Input device ID: bus 0x03 vendor 0x46d product 0xa29 version 0x111

# Supported events:

#   Event type 0 (EV_SYN)

#     Event code 0 (SYN_REPORT)

#     Event code 1 (SYN_CONFIG)

#     Event code 2 (SYN_MT_REPORT)

#     Event code 3 (SYN_DROPPED)

#     Event code 4 ((null))

#     Event code 5 ((null))

#     Event code 6 ((null))

#     Event code 7 ((null))

#     Event code 8 ((null))

#     Event code 9 ((null))

#     Event code 10 ((null))

#     Event code 11 ((null))

#     Event code 12 ((null))

#     Event code 13 ((null))

#     Event code 14 ((null))

#     Event code 15 (SYN_MAX)

#   Event type 1 (EV_KEY)

#     Event code 113 (KEY_MUTE)

#     Event code 114 (KEY_VOLUMEDOWN)

#     Event code 115 (KEY_VOLUMEUP)

#     Event code 119 (KEY_PAUSE)

#     Event code 163 (KEY_NEXTSONG)

#     Event code 164 (KEY_PLAYPAUSE)

#     Event code 165 (KEY_PREVIOUSSONG)

#     Event code 166 (KEY_STOPCD)

#     Event code 168 (KEY_REWIND)

#     Event code 207 (KEY_PLAY)

#     Event code 208 (KEY_FASTFORWARD)

#   Event type 3 (EV_ABS)

#     Event code 40 (ABS_MISC)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 41 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 42 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 43 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 44 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 45 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 46 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 47 (ABS_MT_SLOT)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 48 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MAJOR)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 49 (ABS_MT_TOUCH_MINOR)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 50 (ABS_MT_WIDTH_MAJOR)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 51 (ABS_MT_WIDTH_MINOR)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 52 (ABS_MT_ORIENTATION)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 53 (ABS_MT_POSITION_X)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 54 (ABS_MT_POSITION_Y)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 55 (ABS_MT_TOOL_TYPE)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 56 (ABS_MT_BLOB_ID)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 57 (ABS_MT_TRACKING_ID)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 58 (ABS_MT_PRESSURE)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 59 (ABS_MT_DISTANCE)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 60 (ABS_MT_TOOL_X)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 61 (ABS_MT_TOOL_Y)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 62 ((null))

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#     Event code 63 (ABS_MAX)

#       Value        0

#       Min          0

#       Max        255

#       Fuzz         0

#       Flat         0

#       Resolution   0

#   Event type 4 (EV_MSC)

#     Event code 4 (MSC_SCAN)

# Properties:

N: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset

I: 0003 046d 0a29 0111

P: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 00 0b 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 8e 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 78 01 00 00

B: 01 00 80 01 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 03 00 00 00 00 00 ff ff ff

B: 04 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B: 15 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

A: 28 0 255 0 0 0

A: 29 0 255 0 0 0

A: 2a 0 255 0 0 0

A: 2b 0 255 0 0 0

A: 2c 0 255 0 0 0

A: 2d 0 255 0 0 0

A: 2e 0 255 0 0 0

A: 2f 0 255 0 0 0

A: 30 0 255 0 0 0

A: 31 0 255 0 0 0

A: 32 0 255 0 0 0

A: 33 0 255 0 0 0

A: 34 0 255 0 0 0

A: 35 0 255 0 0 0

A: 36 0 255 0 0 0

A: 37 0 255 0 0 0

A: 38 0 255 0 0 0

A: 39 0 255 0 0 0

A: 3a 0 255 0 0 0

A: 3b 0 255 0 0 0

A: 3c 0 255 0 0 0

A: 3d 0 255 0 0 0

A: 3e 0 255 0 0 0

A: 3f 0 255 0 0 0

~ #

```

----------

## cowboy0629

Sorry for Late response.. I  had to take my nephew to Karate Tonight...

```

[    67.667] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    67.667] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset'

[    67.667] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: always reports core events

[    67.667] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    67.667] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xa29

[    67.667] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute axes

[    67.667] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found absolute multitouch axes

[    67.667] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: No buttons found, faking one.

[    67.667] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Fake MT device detected

[    67.667] (--) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Found keys

[    67.667] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Forcing relative x/y axes to exist.

[    67.667] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as mouse

[    67.667] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: Configuring as keyboard

[    67.668] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    67.668] (**) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    67.668] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.3/0003:046D:0A29.0001/input/input9/event7"

[    67.668] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    67.668] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    67.668] (II) evdev: Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: initialized for absolute axes.

[    67.669] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    67.669] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    67.669] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    67.669] (**) Logitech Logitech Wireless Headset: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    67.670] (II) config/udev: Adding input device VGA Webcam (/dev/input/event8)

```

Now I just want to ask because I have made myself mad trying to get a audio device to work to find that I forgot to unmute it in the alsa mixer 

I got it working first with TOX set the mic and audio to Logitech headset...

As for stuff like the system sounds and you tube music netflix etc...  I found it easier to use my X mixer for my desktop.....  I started youtube then I would click the box for output sound and change it from Built In Sound to the Logetech Headset then once I did this all other sound came thru... but from what I seen in your logs everything is detected so I think you just have to tell alsa to output the sound the headset instead of built in audio its kind of annoying this way but it works

on my other machine that uses pulse I had to add the "native-headset" and the "ofono-headset" USE FLAGS (local)

just in case my machine has a module loaded that yours is not loading here is what lsmod displays

```

Module                          Size         Used by

iptable_nat                    2079             0

nf_nat_ipv4                  4763             1 iptable_nat

nf_nat                           13429           1 nf_nat_ipv4

rtsx_usb_sdmmc         12352            0

acer_wmi                     11406           0

ath9k                            82783            0

coretemp                      5916             0

hwmon                         8094            1 coretemp

ath9k_common             22067          1 ath9k

ath9k_hw                    406543         2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                               18555           3 ath9k_hw,ath9k,ath9k_common

hid_logitech_hidpp      17904           0

ath3k                             8461           0

rtsx_usb                       8015            1 rtsx_usb_sdmmc

btusb                           27833           0

mfd_core                     3923             1 rtsx_usb

btbcm                           6111             1 btusb

btintel                            6712            1 btusb

bluetooth                     325280        25 btintel,btbcm,ath3k,btusb

uvcvideo                     72678           0

snd_usb_audio           132470         3

videobuf2_vmalloc       4710            1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops      1545            1 videobuf2_vmalloc

snd_usbmidi_lib             19325         1 snd_usb_audio

videobuf2_v4l2               10419        1 uvcvideo

snd_rawmidi                   17324        1 snd_usbmidi_lib

videobuf2_core               24919        2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_v4l2

wmi                                  6996         1 acer_wmi

r8169                              67644         0

mii                                     4099         1 r8169

hid_logitech_dj                 10485       0

```

hope this helps

  mike

----------

## Logicien

The Logitech H800 /H600 Wireless Headset are dual wireless Usb and Bluetooth. The Usb part is named H600 and the Bluetooth part is named H800. Both need to be connected to Gentoo to be seen by the lsusb command and by the Bluetooth daemon and Pulseaudio for the Bluetooth part.

For the Usb part, you need to create Acpi rules for the Acpid deamon if you want to use the buttons because they are recognise as acpi events. You can use XF86AUDIO* events instead in Xorg to set audio commands to the buttons.

I have this Logitech H800 /H600 Wireless Headset since several years. They serve me well. I have change recently the earpiece protectors. They where completely used.

----------

## Princess Nell

My problem is that I get no sound from the headset. Sound continues to play on the laptop speakers when the headset is connected via USB. I'm not using PA. so Im not trying BT.

Yes, I have run alsamixer and tried unmuting, to no effect.

----------

## cowboy0629

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

> My problem is that I get no sound from the headset. Sound continues to play on the laptop speakers when the headset is connected via USB. I'm not using PA. so Im not trying BT.
> 
> Yes, I have run alsamixer and tried unmuting, to no effect.

 

Ok thats what happend to me once i got the computer to reconize the headset was there it only worked in Tox or programs you could directly choose what audio source to use so i started playing with my mixer settings.. (Im too new at this to be able to tell you how to do it at command line but I took a screen shot of my mixer to show you what i am taking about maybe someone that is more advanced in linux can tell you how to do it thru the command line)

mixer.jpg

(maybe someone can tell me how to post a picture so it shows in thread automatic like other threads lol   :Very Happy:  )Last edited by cowboy0629 on Fri Feb 17, 2017 2:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Princess Nell

I found the same - an application that allows picking the sound device works, in my case smplayer. That's progress of sorts. Now, getting apulse to work would be splendid. More research, it seems.

----------

## depontius

I have an H540.  For me, this depends on enumeration order.  Once sound devices are enumerated, whoever ALSA found first, wins.  I generally let my regular sound card win, and only use the headset for net meetings.  In that case, I "ALSA_CARD=H540 firefox &".

----------

## cowboy0629

 *Princess Nell wrote:*   

> I found the same - an application that allows picking the sound device works, in my case smplayer. That's progress of sorts. Now, getting apulse to work would be splendid. More research, it seems.

 

Oh good so the head set is working you just need to change the priority of the sounds cards as/per depontius

I know apulse is not part of this topic but if you start a thread I will try to help you with it I fought for days trying to get pulse to work... and I found by adding myself back into the audio group it started working (i know the wiki says to delete your user out of audio but i found a article somewhere that this is not always true)

----------

## Princess Nell

I was going to see if I can get some automation going with http://alsa.opensrc.org/Udev.

----------

## irenicus09

I recently bought a Wireless Bluetooth earphone, to be more precise it is like a cheap Chinese brand but they do make okayish quality earphones.

I had no expectation what so ever that it might work on Linux, bought it solely to run on my android phone but was pleasantly surprised when everything worked perfectly fine on Linux.

Here's what I did, first of all followed the Gentoo wiki related to Bluetooth, which added bluetooth support in the kernel including recompiling packages with bluetooth support. Then used the blueman applet to connect to the bluetooth earphone.

As for getting audio to work, I'm using Pulse Audio so I just used this cool little utility called pavucontrol to get the audio working

There's a trick here though, I had to turn off built in audio device on the netbook and choose the sink on the bluetooth headset to get the sound working. Both doesn't work at the same time for some reason.

----------

## cowboy0629

How is the automation going?

Ok I'll have to give that a try.. for the bluetooth.. because I have not been able to get the bluetooth to work on the device at all I think I could get sound but not the mic.....

----------

## irenicus09

For bluetooth to work I had to manually build the firmware files in the kernel by specifying the directory and module names.

When I plugged in the bluetooth device I used dmesg to figure out the module names which failed to load. 

You can do that using 'dmesg | grep -i bluetooth'.

For me it was 'ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010100.dfu' and 'ar3k/ramps_0x31010100_40.dfu'. Root directory for those files were in '/lib/firmware'.

Hope you can fix your issue, Good Luck!

----------

## Princess Nell

The link I posted has a different purpose - making sure the same sound card number is assigned no matter where the device is plugged in. With my simple setup, this is not needed since the headset will always be card 1. The ALSA_CARD solution by depontius works well here.

----------

